# BASH: Skript zur Resourcenauslastung



## Der nette Mann (2. April 2005)

Hi,

ich habe bisher ziemlich wenig Ahnung von Linux. Nun muss ich für ein Projekt ein Skript in der Shellsprache BASH schreiben, welches die Resourcen des Computers (Speicher, Prozessor, I/O) belastet. Ich habe allerdings wenig Ahnung, wie ich da anfangen soll. Das einzige was ich noch hinbekomme ist in Verzeichnissen zu navigieren. Für eine intenstive Einarbeitung fehlt mir aufgrund von anderen Projekten einfach die Zeit. 

Hat jemand von euch vllt ein paar Seiten, wo man das Shell-Scripting erlernen kann oder hat vllt. jemand zufälligerweise ein solches Skript?

Danke für eure Mühe...

Der nette Mann


----------



## dritter (4. April 2005)

Hallo. Ein solches Script habe ich gerade nicht zu Hand, aber evtl. hilft dir die linuxfibel  weiter... 

3.


----------



## bloodyjens (24. Juni 2005)

Da is einer an der FH Karlsruhe   


Gruß an Hr. Werner


----------

